# turning photos into drawings?



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I just posted this in software- I never noticed this (graphics) topic, is it new?

My daughter goes to a place that has a "photo machine" that takes a picture and turns it into what looks like a pencil drawing.

I'm not sure if it takes the pictures and does it, or if you bring your own pictures and put it in.

They come out beautiful!

I thought Photoshop and/or Paint Shop Pro would do this, but it isn't the same. It comes out dark (charcoal) and not that delicate sketch look. Even if I turn the picture b&w first.

I was going to look it up in search or on download sites but don't even know what to call it.

Someone here will know!

Thanks,

~ Carrie


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Do you have that same photo.
I have a color pen plugin that us with photoimpact.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I don't have the photo.

My daughter (who lives in another state) send me the one that looks like a drawing. 

She took a digital pictures OF the photo-drawing, which she got at a local Beach (shops, arcades, etc)

Those are two of my grandsons, my daughter (who had the picture done) is their aunt.

When I look for plug ins do I have to get specific ones for PhotoShop or PSP? 

Are there specific names to look for or just plug ins?

btw... I just noticed on the side of the posts where it tells the number, etc. it says "% tech"

Mine is 80%

What does that mean?

I must have missed quite a bit here while playing with graphics and screensavers, etc.



~ Carrie


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

That's ok.

Most will say they are that are made for Adobe Photoshop but that does not mean they will not work with any other image program.
You may download one and it does not work but that's no big deal. You could have a plugin effect program like eye candy that does alot of effects but some will not work in other image program or are made to work only with layers. (Still going nuts over the layer plugins because I get that with some and have not found out how to use them yet) But I am guessing that they may need PhotoShop to work right.

No just image plugins for doing a seach. They can be only many names.

Here is a site with lots of plugins info and links.
http://www.3dlinks.com/software_plugins_universe.cfm

That is new and means that 80% of your oist are in the help forums and the other 20% are goofing off in random. 

Hey keep playing with your graphics and screensavers.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I think I have Eye Candy, or one version of it.

I remember getting it from somewhere, it came with something, or someone once gave it to me.

I didn't know what to do with it, at the time.

Is there an actual name to the plug in that changes photos into sketches? 

I think you mentioned India Ink and I have seen that one.

It's 12:15 AM here and I'm getting bleary eyed.

But, I'm so excited about this new topic, I don't want to go to bed!

I know, it will still be here tomorrow.

As to the 80% in the help and the 20% goofing off in Random, I haven't written in Random for a long time. I think, since someone told me if I didn't like how it was there to leave.

The ones who seem to run it were there first, I'm not going to fight over it Too many other interesting things to write about and learn here, beside board politics and trying to figure out what someone else wants to read.

Random seems to be a country all it's own. 

Maybe the stats are figured on overall posts in which forums since the person first registered.

I thought it might have something to do with how many questions the person asks compared to how many they answer (or try to) 

If that was the case I'd be 99% on the asking side.

Sometimes I feel like a sponge 

I was going to say "old dog learning new tricks" but I'm sure not the only one doing that with computers.

~ Carrie


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I just loaded Eye Candy and I don't think it will do any effects like you are wanting. It is also one that some only work in layers etc.

The color pen plugin I have is for PhotoImpact only.

Color pen search
http://216.239.53.99/search?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=image+plugins&as_q=color+pen

sketches search
http://216.239.53.99/search?q=image+plugins+sketches&btnG=Google+Search&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

Sorry for what others said to you in the pass here in random.

He hee my % will get higher in the help side now that we have this new great forum.

See ya later
Sleep well


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Paint Shop Pro has a *black pencil* effect, and I would imagine numerous plug ins


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello,

Thanks for posting that Starchild - it is a very interesting affect.
ACDSee has various ways of rendering photographs. I will look to see if it does that sort of thing.

Hello hewee, fancy seeing you here  

Bye,
Penny


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Hello starchild, long time no see, 

Ive' been using Irfanview, I've managed to do all I want with photos, change colours, make negatives etc and I've not used all its abilities yet. You can open everything in greyscale, load photos in different sizes etc etc;

It's so easy to use ( I need things that are easy to use ) 

Looks like I'll be seeing a lot of you in here, I need so many answers.....

~ Jan...

http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tuppence2:_
> *
> Hello hewee, fancy seeing you here
> 
> ...


   He hee I love this forum.


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hewee:_
> *   He hee I love this forum. *


 *Hi hewee,* me too, looks like it will be interesting, reckon after a while they will have to stop sending e-mail confirmation as they did in Random. 

*Good morning Tuppence* you don't sleep much do you, do doggie walks get you up, you were still online when I went to bed last night and here before me this morning.  

Hope you don't mind but I've been practising using Irfanview by turning some of your photos into black and white, greyscale, etc, got some nice results, trying sepia look next, can't use any of mine, scanner needs sorting.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy Starchild

Here's a little tutorial for Paint Shop Pro that might be fun to try

http://graphicssoft.about.com/gi/dy....com/tutorials/nieuwenstein/pencilsketch.asp?

buck


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I love this forum, too!

I see there is a Quick Reply but don't have time right now to see what it is 

I found Eye Candy (I had from somewhere) and put it in late last night, but didn't get a chance to look at it.

Now I see it might not do what I want.

I'm on the way out (should have been ready by now...) but just wanted to check in and will be back later.

Sometimes "life" gets in the way of computer/internet stuff

I've also been getting a lot of good ideas and free materials (quotes and pictures, etc) to make screensavers from. Though I have a whole year's supply of more pictures than I could ever use from where I live (scenic- Vermont).

I am frustrated that my camera, while okay isn't as clear and detailed as the more expensive (higher MP) ones seem to be.

So, I've been playing around with them in Photoshop and PSP, etc. I don't like making them too sharp (artificially) they don't look natural.

I've been learning about the art effects, in order to maybe change them in this way. Some look great as oil paintings.

Or the black pencil effect in PSP is too dark and heavy. No matter how I set those they don't come out as light and delicate and "sketched" as in the example of the one the machine my daughter got it in did.

If a machine can do it...

Later,

~ Carrie


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chalky:_
> *Hi hewee, me too, looks like it will be interesting, reckon after a while they will have to stop sending e-mail confirmation as they did in Random.
> *


Good morning chalky

Yes forum taking off pretty good. I have the e-mail confirmation off so I never see them.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Chalky - I stayed up until 2 a.m. the other morning and then was up earlier than I wanted to be later that morning! I get up at 5 a.m. during the week and rush off to work, and then I'm busy in spaights throughout the day. Trying to get to bed a bit earlier, but don't always make it.

No, I don't mind! Please practise with the photos all you want. I have just given my neighbour a sepia copy of Back Street. i
It looks very well in that format, very atmospheric. 

Please post any of the ones you work on for us to see like.

I am really looking forward to my new camera, with more pixels and zoom and macro abilities. This one is difficult to use as it only likes full sun!!

I think this is an excellent forum.

 Hello hewee - I think this is a place you can call "home"  

Bye,
Penny


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks Penny but I better learn more so I know what I am doing and telling others.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I just got home a little while ago, and I'm so excited about this new topic!

I think it's more than doing it as a job (if anyone does this) but doing what we love.

Speaking of digital camera, does anyone have one they know is GREAT- but not really expensive? I know....you get what you pay for. But if I have a name/model I could look on ebay or used, etc.

People must trade up to $1200 ones and sell their $300 ones for $150, etc. sometimes.

The one I have now, Kodak DC3200(factory refurbished for $99 with shipping, I got a year ago from someone selling them on eBay) really works good. I have rechargeable batteries and take a LOT of pictures (considering I don't have a car and have to work with what's around my house and property). I think it's 1 MP
The pictures are good, but don't have that really clear, depth of field- show things in the distance (like the mountains on the horizon) I'd like. And I know I can brighten and sharpen them some in PSP, etc.
Oh no! I think I have turned the thread about changing photos into drawings into a digital camera discussion... okay it fits, I mean we take pictures and then change them? If the camera isn't that great, it helps to have and know how to use the effects, after. 
I was turning some into oil paintings with PhotoShop, some this looks good with, some it doesn't.

I have to learn about layers, I haven't yet. I don't seem to have the time and patience for start with step one and go through it all tutorials. I was doing this for awhile by email with a PhotoShop6 one but they changed to 7 and I don't have this so I got away from it.
http://www.angelfire.com/magic/under_the_rainbow/screensaver02.html

One of my screensavers. This one I made for myself, to put on the computer I have in the bedroom that never would go online and I'm supposed to be writing best selling novels on (LOL)

I wanted something pretty to see when I looked at it. Thus, some of the pictures are kind of "different". Like the one OF the computer (monitor- someone gave me, a discarded one) and the cat.

I'm wondering if I should decrease the resolution more for the screensavers? It's now on 74 which is what my camera takes on "good"(I don't see enough difference in "best" to use it). I also like full-screen, instead of having a colored border around the pics.

Still a lot more to learn about this. Like I should probably have some sort of "directions" with the screensavers telling how to download, doubleclick, install and then set them up. A lot of people have told me they don't know this.

is this too much for a QuickReply?

I have found a new home! (how has the coffee?)

~ Carrie


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Hello Tuppence,  

Reading what hewee was saying about Photo-brush I downloaded it to see what results i could get.....

This was the results of just a few clicks of the mouse...eeeaaassseee... ( I need easy )

Trying to get it to look like a pencil drawing... needs to be smudged a little, i'll get there...

Also got to work out how to get more than one jpg on the same page ...... and..... work out how to actually post the image and not the .....thingy....


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

starchild,

Can you run the Screensaver without installing it?

Yes I see you found a home here my child.  He hee me too.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hey great Penny.
Just play around with Photo-brush to see what all it does.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I don't know how to run the screensaver without installilng it.

Is there a way to do this, like a preview I could put in it? Or would it have to come with the program?

It might, I have only been doing the basics so far.

What I do is install it, then click PREVIEW (on desktop-properties)

On another page I put the pictures on that are on the screen saver. This is the first one I made, just taking random pictures from my files.

I put the pictures on (screen shot from the program) because a few people told me they go online at work and can't use screensavers.

I had to find out how to upload a file so it could be downloaded (hmmm that's like computers are the only thing you click START in order to STOP)
http://www.angelfire.com/magic/under_the_rainbow/screensavers.html

I also don't know about macs- like if it would work for them?

Or, do they have screensavers?

The only think I know about macs is they are expensive and people who have them seem to feel they are in an exclusive club and like to brag about how wonderful they are and how you never have to do anything but use them.

Sounds kind of boring to me. (LOL)

~ Carrie


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well alot you can right click on and your see other option like...
Test, configure and install. 

Some you have to install but you can go to the windows folder and find the screensaver after you do a install and copy them. 
That is a good way to look at them without having to install them and you can take then to other to look at. You may not have all the configure options till you install but it lets you see most screen savers with an install. 

Now your making your own so I don't what option you would or could have. 

Very nice pictures in the Spring1 Screen Saver. Are they where you live?

Yea Macs have screensaver but that does not mean your will work. 

There are things I here about macs but they cost to much and it is hard to get software for a mac and the it also cost more.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Thanks, yes that is where I live. In Vermont. I don't have a car so can only take pictures around the house (most of the time).

In a way I think I'm learning a lot from this, because I have to be creative, and watch the lighting, changing seasons, etc.

My latest project is taking pictures of my grandaughter's teddy bears out in the "trees"

The cows and horse are my neighbor's.

My camera doesn't take detailed enough pictures to take closeups of the flowers (wild flowers) that are continually coming out all summer.

Along with the mosquitoes which seem especially plentiful this year.

Maybe because of all the rain.

I din't know that about previewing screensavers from the file in WINDOWS. There may be preview options with the program I have, I just haven't found it. I know it has a preview setting in the program, while they're being set up.

I'm starting to feel like I know somewhat were things are now, like where WINDOWS is (files) and what is where. I must be learning something even in the somewhat muddled way of "want to do something- find out what I don't know- figure it out and/or ask, find out all the ways it DOESN'T work" 

Every screensaver I make and then don't like I go in and find and delete it and the files. I started out using colors (or random ones) around the pictures and not making them full screen, which seems distracting from the pictures.

Oh... I'm thinking I should write something out about downloading and installing them for those who don't know how this is done. I think there is a place in the creating that allows one to do this (put a message to come along with it).

There is also a way of adding text to them, I haven't tried yet.

Not enough time in the day (or night).

Here it is 10:04 PM

~ Carrie

I was going to set up that picture to open in here, but then rememered it's really big. I've been leaving them 8" for the screensavers.


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Chalky,

I've just downloaded Photobrush, too. Will see what I can manage with it!

To get your photo to show in the post, right click the attachment and choose "save link location"

Chose to edit your post:

Type (only put a space between img and src, not anywhere else):

< img src = "..................................................." >

pasting the link location you copied where the dotted line is.

Best of luck,
Bye,
Penny


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Carrie,

Well you are in a very pretty State were there are lots of pretty things to take picture of. Like the trees in the fall. 

Hope you get a car soon. You need one to get around.

Well keep taking pictures. Hope you get a good dig. camera.
I just got one and love it. But would a even better one but they cost alot more.  

I don't use use screen savers but have a old one I got from my old IBM PC. It is a screen saver but it is just a BLANK screen. That is what I have set to come on of I am away for 20 min. 

Hey cute teddy bear in the tree.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Happy Monday

At least I think it's Monday....

Last night I looked in download.com and dl'd a trial of Virtual Painter by Jasc. Not sure if it might need one of those boards- forget the name, but they come with a pen instead of a mouse and are expensive. I saw someone on TechTV painting with one, using Corel Painter I think it was.

I was going to install this last night and see what it did that PSP and Photoshop, etc don't do, but I was offline and it wanted all this info- name, address, phone number (optional) and had to be online for registration. So, I gave up on it.

Maybe it doesn't do what I want to do - creating drawings, anyway?

I have found tutuorials about how to do this with other art programs but they are so long and complex and still don't look the same. 

If I "machine" can do it, seems like there's a program to.


I mainly wanted to answer so I could uncheck the "email notification" box. I think this is how to stop it. My mail is getting flooded (flood filled!) and I check here anyway.

~ Carrie


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Happy Monday to you too. 

http://www.wacom.com/index2.cfm has the tabets.

You have the small Graphire2 and the better Intuos2.

They come with Painter Classic.

Here is what I want to get.  
http://www.wacom.com/productinfo/9x12.cfm

But I have other image programs that are made to be used with a tablet to. Had Painter 7 but the 30 days ran out. I like it alot. If you you have the Painter Classic that comes with the tablet you can get from corel Painter 7 for a lot less by get a upgade deal from there web site.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Those tablets are way too expensive for me, at least right now.

And I'd probably end up just using them for fun.

Not to say "doing what you love" isn't worth it.

I'll just have to put it on my "wish" list.

~ Carrie


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your are other brands that are cheaper and they are a big screen size too. About $100.00 so alot cheaper. They have software I never heard of and or older version of software that you may have.
One came with PhotoImpact 5. Good program but the is version 8 now.

but the Wacom has the very first version of Painter and they have version 8 now. 

The Intuos2 are PRO tablets but are the best.


----------



## bygum (Jun 28, 2004)

Just a quick one I have been looking for a plug that will do that for ages but still no luck


----------



## Kitacat3 (Jun 23, 2004)

Here are two sketch impressions done in PSP. One is of the yellowbear photograph that was earlier in this thread. The other is using another digital photo.

Judi


----------



## theseif (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi all, I'm new in these forums and happy to see this subject as I like to mess with images a little. I use PSP mostly and I know there are tuts out there to get this effect if no plug-in can be found but I can't find the links now, sorry. I think I found them off of links on the JASC site. Regarding plug-in's, I know in PSP 7 there are certain files that need to be added to " Windows-System" to get some of the filters to work, msvcrt10.dll and plugin.dll . This doesn't seem to be a problem with PSP 8. I only have the filters that came with the program as I don't use them enough to pay the money they want for filters like "eye candy" and others but I have tried some of the demos. Hope the info helps.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

A plug-in for what bygum?

Here are places to look.

http://www.bakhter.com/html/freeware/plug-ins.html

http://www.freephotoshop.com/html/free_plugins.html

http://thepluginsite.com/index.html


----------



## PJ Staley (May 27, 2004)

Have you tried Corel Painter 8?


----------



## bygum (Jun 28, 2004)

sketching I have all the normal one's but would sure like to get one that does it like the wedding photo's we look at.


----------



## PJ Staley (May 27, 2004)

Bygum! I thought you wanted a black and white photo with colored flowers. Sorry! Getting a little confusded...;o) Anyway, about the sketches, I can do that too, so if you'll send it, I'll do it. Won't take long at all.


----------



## bygum (Jun 28, 2004)

Thks but after the program


----------

